# Newbie looking for some ID help.



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi. Since I’m a new poster here, I thought that I might briefly introduce myself and, if this is the appropriate forum, ask a question about identifying a couple of bodies.

I got my first T-Jet set as a young teen (with a little calculation, you can guess how old I am now!). The old set has been pulled out a few times in the last 40+ years, as my kids grew up. But, I only began collecting old T-Jets about a year ago, just as a little side hobby. Actually, “collecting” would be a stretch; it’s really more like “accumulating”. I’ve been buying junkyard lots of parts and bodies and having fun just putting all the pieces together to make functional, although not exceptional, complete cars. Most of the bodies are not very good. I strip off old paint, repair broken mounting posts, smooth out horribly butchered well wells, etc. The chassis are usually not much better but, with a little cleaning, maybe a bit of epoxy here and there, a few new springs and the like, I’ve been able to get most everything running – some pretty good – others not so much. I currently have about 300running T-Jets and about 60 AFX’s, JL’s, AW’s, etc. pancake style cars. I’m not much into the inline stuff. The non-T-Jets just showed up in the junk piles so, it made sense to throw them together, too.

I’ve been reading these boards recently, trying to learn what I can. Frankly, most of you folks are way beyond what I’m doing. However, I’ve been able to pick up quite a few pointers that have helped rebuilding and tuning these little monsters. For that, I would like to thank you all. 

Now that I’ve bored you to tears with my accumulating (my wife calls it a compulsion), I have a couple of bodies, I cannot identify. I was wondering if anyone out there could help me? I’ve posted the two pics – hope it worked. 

I know the blue one is a Ford GT – just don’t know who makes it or where it came from. It looks almost new and in perfect condition so, I doubt it was made by Aurora; probably a reproduction by someone. The red one is much older and faded but, I just can’t identify it. Can someone help? Thanks.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Red Camaro is a Tyco S with a tjet style chassis currently under it.
Blue Ford Gt40 I can't make out, try picture of underside with chassis off.
That may help. 
Thanks and Enjoy!
Keith


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I think the blue GT40 is a stock T-jet with early custom paint job. At least the wheel wells aren't cut up.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue GT 40 is an Aurora body.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

???????????? Didn't I just say that


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wife = TM = Time Manager*



wheelszk said:


> ???????????? Didn't I just say that


wheelszk,

I think that Bill was just confirming that yes indeed it is a T-jet.  Afterall you did use the word "think" and then Bill used the word "is" which is a definate truth statement. LOL...OMG...Har I am just joking around here & in a funny mood today. :devil:

PumaT, welcome abourd the HT train...ch:roll:, ch:roll:....chuga,chuga!

Bob...Yes PumaT we call them TMs here...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> ???????????? Didn't I just say that


Sorry to walk on ya Wheelz! Ya snuck in behind me.

Typed out the answer...then got side tracked and fergot...came back and pushed da button after killing a telemarketer.

My Bad


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*gt-40*

I think the gt-40 is a resin ho-models body with the xlerator decals.


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

I appreciate all the input. Thanks.

A friend of mine found this link on Ebay. Do you think this guy knows what he is talking about? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130235177870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

The one I have is probably in just as good as condition. Gee, even though he couldn’t sell it for that, I “feel” a lot richer.

By the way, I mounted a normal T-Jet chassis on it. It fits fine.

Thanks again.

Dave.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Cigarbox or Speedline?*

That GT40 looks a bit like a Cigarbox body....


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

PumaT said:


> A friend of mine found this link on Ebay. Do you think this guy knows what he is talking about?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130235177870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


Hokey Smokes, Bullwinkle! I'd have sworn that was some kid's decorative efforts with electrical tape and tinfoil. Well, it shouldn't be too hard to dig up an Xlerator chassis to "restore" it, if you don't already have one. With your luck, the next junker lot you buy will probably have its Ferrari set-mate...

Even if the guy was a tad optimistic value-wise, you still have a rare curiosity, apparently. :hat: Congrats.

-- D


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it Tjet, Excellerator or resin??? 

The pic of the 40 has no silver caps on the hood in front of windsheild.
Tjet does and excellerator does also. 
The Blue cast from the plastic in your pic looks a little thin and transp.
I might be seeing things but in a different perspective.:freak:
It's a Resin cast Tjet Excellerator... Thats it..:woohoo:
Thats just what I see. Looks close to the Excellerator you listed..


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

I don't claim to be an expert but.......... Some things just don't look right!

The silver on each side of the #2 looks to be a decal and I think it should be painted.

I don't see any door handles which should also be painted.

The rockers look to be very thick paint.

The glass is clear and not tinted as it should be.

Looks built to deceive me thinks!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree, it's a copy... look at the numbers, and the silver accents... they're don't match

Still, it;s a nice looking body, all it needs is the correct rims

You should hunt down a tyco s chassis for that camaro though.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

It may be an Eldon Ford GT but I would need a rear view to confirm. BTW in my pre-resincast days I replaced the missing glass on an Eldon Ford GT with a 3R Aurora repro glass that more or less fit like a glove.The body was mounted on a T-Jet chassis.


Neal:dude:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I think the Bill's are right, it's Aurora body and it's decaled up to look like the x-celerator. Not all Aurora GT's had the details trimmed out, here's one that came to me NIB.


----------

